# endocrine doctor



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 22, 2009)

I went to see the Enocrine specialist yesterday and talked to her about my weight and my concens of how I gain for seemingly no reason. I do not mind being fat, but I do not want to be fatter and I really need to know why I gain when there is no real reason for me too.
Any how, she wants to put me on Metformin (my sugar/insulin is normal but felt this will help) and she also wanted to put me on Meridia (but my insurance won't cover the 160.00 a month) so she switched it to Phentermine. Which, according to my research is 1/2 of the famouse phen-phen diet that caused issues with so many people. 
Would I be better to suffer and pay the 160.00 (hey then I could not afford food and wouldn't be able to eat!) or would the Phentermine be safe for a short term? And are there any deciding factors with the Phentermine that will predetermine you for heart defects?
Any how, opinions would be appreciated.

P.s. I had a doctor put me on glucophage and it made me sick but she was treating me for "diabetes" when I didn't have it but actually felt that since I was fat I was supposed to have it so she put me on the med. The metformin is in a time release and this endocrin doctor feels that it is less likely to make me sick....hopefully.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmmm. I'd really suggest you ask the safety question about phenteramine directly to your doctor. Phen-fen was a combo of 2 drugs, and it may have been the other drug that was the safety issue. If your doc is as good one, she'll be able to work with your concerns and answer your questions honestly.

Did she do a full endocrine work up? (blood tests and all that jazz?)


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 22, 2009)

TearInYourHand said:


> Hmmm. I'd really suggest you ask the safety question about phenteramine directly to your doctor. Phen-fen was a combo of 2 drugs, and it may have been the other drug that was the safety issue. If your doc is as good one, she'll be able to work with your concerns and answer your questions honestly.
> 
> Did she do a full endocrine work up? (blood tests and all that jazz?)




I just had all that done by my GP, so no she didn't re-do the tests. She did read my medical file though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 22, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I went to see the Enocrine specialist yesterday and talked to her about my weight and my concens of how I gain for seemingly no reason. I do not mind being fat, but I do not want to be fatter and I really need to know why I gain when there is no real reason for me too.
> Any how, she wants to put me on Metformin (my sugar/insulin is normal but felt this will help) and she also wanted to put me on Meridia (but my insurance won't cover the 160.00 a month) so she switched it to Phentermine. Which, according to my research is 1/2 of the famouse phen-phen diet that caused issues with so many people.
> Would I be better to suffer and pay the 160.00 (hey then I could not afford food and wouldn't be able to eat!) or would the Phentermine be safe for a short term? And are there any deciding factors with the Phentermine that will predetermine you for heart defects?
> Any how, opinions would be appreciated.
> ...



Metformin is the generic of glucophage. If I were you, I'd say hell no to the diet pills. They cause way too many side effects. She should have run all sorts of blood test to see if there was an answer to why you are gaining weight..not just throw pills at you.

I'd find another dr...get a second opinion..and have them do a full battery of blood tests


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 22, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Metformin is the generic of glucophage. If I were you, I'd say hell no to the diet pills. They cause way too many side effects. She should have run all sorts of blood test to see if there was an answer to why you are gaining weight..not just throw pills at you.
> 
> I'd find another dr...get a second opinion..and have them do a full battery of blood tests



Again, a battery of tests have been done. Recently and since I was a kid. There is no answer as to why, I just do. I just had (about 2 months ago) another series of blood tests, thyroid, cholesterol, you name it, they've done it. Hell I have even been to the hospital to have an ultrasound done on my legs (especially my left one which swells slightly) again, no explanation to my weight gain, nothing in the tests. The only new test that will be done is me peeing in a jar for a day to have my cortozol levels tested. That's the only test that hasn't been done so she is doing it.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 22, 2009)

P.s.

She isn't giving me the Phentermine as a "diet drug" per se' she is giving it too me to help raise my metabolism. She told me to not expect to loose weight but rather keep from gaining. She said it might (and a very small might) jump start my metabolism into running normally, which apparently it runs pretty low. 
I have been on thyroid meds for over 6 months and while my thyroid is testing a high normal I still am not loosing weight or even not gaining it. A "normal" person would be a rail by now...and I'm not.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 22, 2009)

I took the infamous Fen-phen back in the day. And Phentermine alone for several months about 5 years ago, for the same purpose it's being perscribed for you. Neither did squat. The only weight loss was from my wallet, and I still have "the metabolism of a stone". 

That's my history...your mileage may vary.


----------



## olwen (Jan 22, 2009)

Kitty, it might be good to get a second opinion if you have concerns. 

From what I understand about Phen-Fen, it was the combination that caused the problems, and the same issues hadn't come up with separate use.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the input (good news and bad) I appreciate it.
I wish that I had a choice of endocrinologists but unfortunately I don't. There are only 2 in my area. I really hate going to the doctor. I really do.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 23, 2009)

missaf said:


> You have to test your cortisol when you're feeling the symptoms of high cortisol, or the test is worthless. .




And what would those symptoms be???


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 23, 2009)

Kitty, you might check this thread for more info about Cushing's, Cortisol, etc etc etc. 

As for Phenteramine, it's a cousin of speed and will boost your metabolism. It can also make you irritable, have difficulty sleeping, raise your heart rate and blood pressure. I have a friend who has tried it and she's bigger than ever, so I'm not sure how effective it is, or even if she thinks it's worth it.

I know, it's frustrating. I was where you are, gaining despite eating less and it drove me to tears, literally.  I wish medicine had more answers but it seems like with things like metabolism we have only more and more questions, and only things like Phenteramine to throw at it.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 23, 2009)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> P.s.
> 
> She isn't giving me the Phentermine as a "diet drug" per se' she is giving it too me to help raise my metabolism. She told me to not expect to loose weight but rather keep from gaining. She said it might (and a very small might) jump start my metabolism into running normally, which apparently it runs pretty low.
> I have been on thyroid meds for over 6 months and while my thyroid is testing a high normal I still am not loosing weight or even not gaining it. A "normal" person would be a rail by now...and I'm not.



It's almost a moot point why she is prescribing the Phentermine, it's the fact that you will be ingesting it that is the problem. 

Honestly after all the people I've known with heart problems from Phen/fen and Redux I would stay away those drugs with a 10 foot pole. 

You should do fine with the Metformin/glucophage. Be sure you take it on a full stomach. My nausea symptoms only lasted about 3 weeks when I first started Glucophage. After that it was fine, and I've been on it for 7 years now with no problems, although there are some people that just can't take it.


----------



## toni (Jan 24, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> As for Phenteramine, it's a cousin of speed and will boost your metabolism. It can also make you irritable, have difficulty sleeping, raise your heart rate and blood pressure. I have a friend who has tried it and she's bigger than ever, so I'm not sure how effective it is, or even if she thinks it's worth it.



This happened to me. My GP wanted to try everything before he referred me for surgery. He put me on a combo of thyroid pills and Phentermaine. I gained 30 lbs in a month. Not only did I gain weight but my heart was constantly racing in my chest. It was horrible. 

I would ask your doctor what are her plans for long term management. My concern here is how long can one stay on Phenteramine? What if the pill does work? What is going to happen when you have to come off of it? I know you can only take diet pills for a short amount of time until they start doing damage. 

Good luck Kitty, I know how frustrating this is to go through. I have been there.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I am trying the medicine. My general GP seems to think that it's at least worth a shot, on a short term basis. 
My BP is the biggest concern. So far, on day two, my BP is running 115-123 over 70-89 which is drastically higher than it normally runs 90's over 60's...but it's not in the danger zone. So far I feel okay, other than the incredible urges to scrub floors and clean house like a mad woman 

Yesterday I cleaned the dog room and did 5 loads of laundry and re-organized my grooming equipment. Don't know if that was a bad or a good thing


----------



## fullagrace27 (Jan 25, 2009)

Just wanted to add, that my endocrinologist prescribed me metformin and i started taking it in the middle of actober. I have lost about 20 kilograms so far. And im not doing anything. Although, yes, it has taken away my cravings for cake and sweets and huge amounts of food. Thats all. But since i dont limit myself, it is no struggle. I just...dont want too much and dont want bad stuff. Sure i still have cake and sweets but not as much as i used to. My hands at least dont start shaiking when i see cake.
And it isnt just about the weightloss. I am like a new person. I have so much energy and im in good mood most of the time. I have had the slipped disk surgery 4 years ago and the backache hasnt really ever left. Just that it got different and my back has been sore every single day. Plus the pain started going in the leg again. Well believe it or not...no leg pain for over a month now! I can not believe it myself. And im not really that stiff no more.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 30, 2009)

Update.

I realize it's only been a week, but this is the first week I have yo-yo'd in my weight. I am staying at 295 and have been for several days now. I've never done that before and it's nice.

BP, pulse, and all that are all still pretty stable.


----------

